# Mosquito Causeway



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

Anyone fish off the causeway yet? I may be going up tonight, just wondering if anyone was doing any good.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop by Causeway bait store and ask. Those girls would know if they are.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, there were some guys fishing off the Causeway they were catching some crappie and perch , but not a whole lot. Seems to be better in the early morn , instead of late at night.
Maybe they will do better when the temps go up a few degrees this afternoon. They are using Jigs and Minnows ,waxworms and maggots. Linda


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard they were catching some perch and crappie off the causeway. I'm thinking about getting the boat out tomorrow to jig for some eyes. Good luck keep us posted on how you did.


----------



## hawaiianfisherman (Jan 28, 2009)

tried the causeway yesterday evening...not much luck, the old men down from us was hookin some perch, but not much else...good luck out their..


----------



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will be sure to leave a message on how I did.


----------



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

Well...... I went for about 6 1/2hrs. off the causeway and got 1 crappie, not the best day, but it i still had fun and some buddies of mine did get a few perch earlier in the day.


----------



## MRMANDINGO (Apr 16, 2008)

Well me and my nephew went to the causway yesterday 3/14/09 on the rock side and did 18 to 20 crappie only two were keppers the rest was very very small... Happy Fishing


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Buddy and I went out yesterday, and caught 10 keepers (crappie), and a bunch of small ones. 

Guys beside us had a bucket full, and there were no smalls ones in there. They had some nice slabs in there.

I went out thursday by myself and caught 6 keepers, and bunch of small ones. One was 13 inches.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know what the water temp. is at Mosquito....Lake Erie made a big jump so I'm hoping the inland lakes are going up.....JIM.....


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Went out today fished from 10:30 till about 1:30, water temp on surface was 40- 41, water temp on graph for minn kota AP trolling motor read 36-37, it is about 2 1/2 -3' under the water. Caught 8 walleye 12-16 1/2"(only 3 over 14"), all on vibe in 18-21' of water south end. I seen about 10-12 walleye caught, nothing big. There were about 30-40 boats out today. Take care, Good Fishing, Sammy Cappelli


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

HVAC said it, same story for me. out on the water from 7-7 and caught about 12 walleye and one crappie. 2 walleye were on jig and minnow the rest were all on vibe some colors doin much better than others. south end 10-25 ft of water all day. GREAT day glad to see so many people out and EVERYONE catching something!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HVAC-MAN said:


> Went out today fished from 10:30 till about 1:30, water temp on surface was 40- 41, water temp on graph for minn kota AP trolling motor read 36-37, it is about 2 1/2 -3' under the water. Caught 8 walleye 12-16 1/2"(only 3 over 14"), all on vibe in 18-21' of water south end. I seen about 10-12 walleye caught, nothing big. There were about 30-40 boats out today. Take care, Good Fishing, Sammy Cappelli


Thanks for the report Sam. I will be heading that way soon.


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

Went to causway today for about 4 hours. Not a bite.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

i went saturday morning and didn't get a bite...i might try this weekend or something


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Were you guys trolling or casting vibes?


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

FishON32 said:


> Were you guys trolling or casting vibes?



little bit of both, casting vibes seemed to be producing a lot better though


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I went out to the mosquito causeway yesterday and caught about 15 crappie but the problem was 12 of them were to small to even do anything with besides throw back in the water I got 3 keepers but i released them it was there lucky day. they turn on pretty well about 3:30-4:00 I got there at like 1:00 and didn't get a bite until 3:30 then i started to catch them it won't be long and you will be getting big slabs out there anywhere you go. I have heard of guys getting the slabs 10-12 of them but i haven't yet. now if you keep the small ones you can go home with 20-25 of them. I was using minnow and bobber.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure casting produced better until it gets a little warmer. Hopefully the water raises a few degrees after the next couple days of this weather. I'll be on the water Sat. no matter what the weather is like


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

All my fish came vertical jigging vibe's. Have a knocker to free up your vibe if you get hung up, I use 1-2 oz inline weights for knockers, (you can use just about any sinkers or weights just add a #6 duo lock snap to it) snap it on your line and let it slide down to the vibe and then kind of jig your rod up and down and side to side to release your vibe,it works most of the time, I always use a braid line for better feel and hook sets, American Fishing Wire makes some braid called wildfire, it works great for vibe's. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of going out to mosquito at 730 or 8 anyone do good today? Also, I went out last 2 days and nothing. Any suggestions on where to go and what is doing best now?


----------



## MoonTears (Nov 21, 2008)

Sammy I had talked to you at the seminar on sat about the new storage boxes . I took pictures and have all the info cant pm til I have more posts . If you want to pm your email to me and I can send it to you that way . I called the guy last night to hold some for me at the Apr 4 th show.he was at a show in Dunkirk sold all but two boxes.He also told me they are coming out with a storage box for bottom bouncers and one for harnesses .They also have a new lure coming out. It was nice talking to you .


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

south end jigging or casting sonars did great for my boat along with about 10 more that i know of. jigs and minnows were also working. south end by the breakwalls and cemetary. see ya tomorrow! ill be in a 14 ft seaking with 2 other guys


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i know of a good spot up by the island but i dont have a boat to get to it..lol


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i fished for 9 hours yesterday, on the north side on the island and the south side past the cemetary, tried vertical jigging, vibes, spoons, rapalas, and swimbaits...not one walleye, other than that caught some slab crappie by the causeway, and only saw one small walleye caught


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

New guy here. What's a vibe?


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

vibee's are used mostly for icefishing.Sonars


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

haha no prob man


http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blade-baits/


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

meatwagon said:


> vibee's are used mostly for icefishing.Sonars


You are missing out if you mostly use Vib Es under the ice.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I like to use them now too Bigdaddy.Actaully I like to use Northland buckshot rattle jigs with a 2in.dropper, back hook the minnow.I'm going to mosquito tues.morning to try it out.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Sammy we saw you out there on Sunday. I was with BuckeyeHunter (Mike)in his Blue ranger next to you. Saw Denny Sherone out there also. 

We did not use any vibee's that day. Jig and minnows casting at the start and then settled into the drift pattern. We ended up with 16 fish for the day ......... nothing big 16" was the biggest. I did loose one very nice fish. We need just a little warmer temps to really get them going. Man is the North side muddy! 14 to 16 foot of water was best for us. I can't wait till the night casting starts!

John Snow


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

John, I kept trying to figure out who was in the ranger,nice rig!! I seen you guys hook a few. One of my buddies got 6 in 2' of water, jig and minnow, I didnt try any minnows, I just wanted to take the boat for a ride and make sure everything was good to go. Nice to hear from you, take care , sammy cappelli


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

meatwagon said:


> I like to use them now too Bigdaddy.Actaully I like to use Northland buckshot rattle jigs with a 2in.dropper, back hook the minnow.I'm going to mosquito tues.morning to try it out.



wow i might have to learn how to rig that up!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

meatwagon said:


> I like to use them now too Bigdaddy.Actaully I like to use Northland buckshot rattle jigs with a 2in.dropper, back hook the minnow.I'm going to mosquito tues.morning to try it out.


Sounds like a winner. I will also be there in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got home from the lake. Fished the causway from about 7-9, nothin going on. Moved to the state park break wall after and crappie were hitting at the start, nothin big though. Got one nice large mouth on accident haha. My line got tangled and I was bringing the line in by hand and it hit about two feet off shore it was probably 17-18 inches. But anyway walleye were starting to come in at around 12 but I have to be at work at 6 so I had to go. I'll be going back to the break wall tomorrow around 7 and I'll be out most of the night


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

you guys fishing with vibes... are you tipping them with minnows or just casting them?


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

curling beast said:


> haha no prob man
> 
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blade-baits/


Thanks, looks like the ones on that page say for walleye and bass. Do they make em for crappie too?


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fished North end today in the wicked fog. Landed 6 eyes lost 3.Vibe and jig with minnow. Hey HVAC, I fish the buckeye trail met you a couple times I have the small red and white starcraft,just saying hello.You doing Buckeye or Western this year or both?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Jiggineyes22, how ya doing? Sounds like you did pretty good today, thats great...I went out this afternoon..vibe fished for an hour or so on south end....caught 3 small ones, decided to head to the north end and I got 2 in 2' of water on jig/minnow in about 1/2 hour or so. I'm going to fish the WRWA, the FlW league, 4 of the MWC east tournaments, and the Cabelas NTC. I'm going to try and make the 1st buckeye tournament, I want to try and fish the buckeye schedule with my son..he is 13. take care, sammy cappelli


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

broncoace67 said:


> Thanks, looks like the ones on that page say for walleye and bass. Do they make em for crappie too?



im not sure if they make some just for crappie but they have smaller sizes. i've caught some crappie using 3/4oz though


----------



## basspro (Feb 12, 2009)

have to ask some of you guys (c.beast) said you were fishin the breakwalls on south end of mosquito what breakwalls???. is it my terminology that is not right or what?? help!!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

North end of causeway today....fished for about 5 hrs. Got 18 all together. The ten of them on the table ranged from 10 to 12 in...... also in the pic is a 8 1/2 in bluegill. Microspoons rule!!!!


----------



## basspro (Feb 12, 2009)

where are the breakwalls on south side of mosquito?? thanks


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

only ones I know are in front boat ramp.west of swim area.there is another on other side but not really much as these.it is not as far south as this one.less they just put new ones in that I do not know of.


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

the state park has the break walls. go out from there about 80 yards from shore straight across and there is a pretty deep channel going to about 25-27 feet. its closer to the cemetary actually. sorry for the confusion


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

JimmyC said:


> North end of causeway today....fished for about 5 hrs. Got 18 all together. The ten of them on the table ranged from 10 to 12 in...... also in the pic is a 8 1/2 in bluegill. Microspoons rule!!!!




wow i really don't know how to fish a microspoon! how did you use it today?


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

basspro said:


> have to ask some of you guys (c.beast) said you were fishin the breakwalls on south end of mosquito what breakwalls???. is it my terminology that is not right or what?? help!!


Breakwalls are in the state park by the boat ramp.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice I was fishing the break wall today and got small perch. Guy came there from the causeway, said there was a crap load of people out there, and no one was catching anything. Obviously he didn't know.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HVAC-MAN said:


> Jiggineyes22, how ya doing? Sounds like you did pretty good today, thats great...I went out this afternoon..vibe fished for an hour or so on south end....caught 3 small ones, decided to head to the north end and I got 2 in 2' of water on jig/minnow in about 1/2 hour or so. I'm going to fish the WRWA, the FlW league, 4 of the MWC east tournaments, and the Cabelas NTC. I'm going to try and make the 1st buckeye tournament, I want to try and fish the buckeye schedule with my son..he is 13. take care, sammy cappelli


Hey Sam! I think I saw you out there then. Southside around 2ish? I can recognize your old boat immediately but haven't seen your new rig enough to keep am eye out for you. That sure is a busy schedule You still fishing with John S.? Good luck this year! 

I did the vibe thing on the southside for the most part and caught some fish but nothing to brag about. Still fun and was great to finally get on the water.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I use to pull bucket full crappies out there.if you want get your fill get hold me I show you how clean the lake out.man no fooling.use take kids and 4 dozen minnows lasted less the hour and we traded others our crappie for minnows so we could still fish.hard believe but true.I was after a fishing pal by the way.any takers


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

FishAllNightAllDay said:


> Nice I was fishing the break wall today and got small perch. Guy came there from the causeway, said there was a crap load of people out there, and no one was catching anything. Obviously he didn't know.


Ya there were alot of people.....especially in the north parking lot side, i didnt see too many people catching much at all around me.....i was there in the morning and i moved spots probably 3 or 4 times whenever they stopped biting!:G


----------

